# Vitamin C and Drying out for a Show



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Can someone with show prep and good scientific knowledge please explain the full details and science behind high dose vitamin C during last week of contest prep?

Thanks in advance guys.

I don't like doing things unless I understand why.,...


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

I can't give you any science but vit C is a mild natural diuretic.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> I can't give you any science but vit C is a mild natural diuretic.


Also a laxative, been doing some sloppy poo since upping it. I normally take 3-4g a day anyway, but now up to 10g. The science intrigues me.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I always use around 6-8g leading into the last couple of days.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Can't give you a really detailed ins and outs but my understanding;

Vit C is water soluble, so your body will pee out anything in excess of it's needs.

You take on more Vit C, you need get rid of more so you'll need pee more of it out, more pee = more Vit C excretion = more fluid loss.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Google is our friend. Been googleing around a bit and mostly it just says it is diuretic, but managed to find this pdf, which I am just about to read.

0310339.pdf


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

My understanding is that Vit C being acidic, high doses cause water to be drawn into the intestine to dilute the acidity. Water drawn in is then peepee/poopoo'd out.

I'd have thought a similar mechanism would apply for Lasix - but furosemide is Alkaline.

I'm probably wrong though.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> My understanding is that Vit C being acidic, high doses cause water to be drawn into the intestine to dilute the acidity. Water drawn in is then peepee/poopoo'd out.
> 
> I'd have thought a similar mechanism would apply for Lasix - but furosemide is Alkaline.
> 
> I'm probably wrong though.


Thanks, that sounds pretty plausable, and put so simply and briefly. Cheers, reps!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

To be honest Joe, am not totally sure on the diuretic mode of action with vitamin C... the most logical suggestion to me is that as a water soluble substance it will always osmotically drive fluid to it until the correct solubility is reached... in cases of excess intake where the excess has to be excreted due to limited storage ability, it would be required to take the fluid with it in order to pass through the kidney.

That's a pretty simplistic theory, and it's possible that it may also exert an additional specific effect on the kidney or digestive tract up and above simple osmotic driving... not seen evidence for this but can't rule that out as i haven't really looked!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

B|GJOE said:


> Also a laxative, been doing some sloppy poo since upping it. I normally take 3-4g a day anyway, but now up to 10g. The science intrigues me.


If you took buffered VitC this wouldn't happen...well until much higher doses lol.

Of course buffering it may defeat the purpose if the effect relies on acidity.

SD


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Not sure if its placebo but i have upped my VIT C intake from 2g per day to 8g and i seem to be peeing ALOT before, particularly when i have 4g at night.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

kieren1234 said:


> Not sure if its placebo but i have upped my VIT C intake from 2g per day to 8g and i seem to be peeing ALOT before, particularly when i have 4g at night.


If its unbuffered tabs, you will need to pee more to get rid of the acid. THing is you could do the same thing by drinking...vinegar or lemon juice? surely and it may be cheaper.

SD


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

SD said:


> If its unbuffered tabs, you will need to pee more to get rid of the acid. THing is you could do the same thing by drinking...vinegar or lemon juice? surely and it may be cheaper.
> 
> SD


This post reminded me of something I did years ago. I was only 22, and someone said that vinegar dried you out, so I drank 500ml of cider vinegar the night before and day of a show. MAD! LOL


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

B|GJOE said:


> This post reminded me of something I did years ago. I was only 22, and someone said that vinegar dried you out, so I drank 500ml of cider vinegar the night before and day of a show. MAD! LOL


Wow you were one crazy kid Joe :tongue:

SD


----------

